# Oats and Golden Syrup (ANZAC biscuit beer?)



## panspermian (1/12/13)

Hi there,
My first post on this forum.
I have made an Amber Ale with golden syrup, galaxy hops and it turned out great. I was really surprised as I wasn't following ant particular recipe.
Any way, I was thinking; if I was to add oats to my brew, along with the golden syrup, would it taste like ANZAC biscuits?
I've never brewed with oats so not sure what to expect.


Arron


----------



## Bats (1/12/13)

Oats can give a nice biscuity taste to your beer so I'm guessing it will suit the style you're going for.

Just toast the oats before adding them to the mash.

Let us know how this one turns out.


----------



## Dave70 (4/12/13)

Or you could just use biscuit malt at around 10%. That would be my preference anyway. I think oats would bring a little to much to the mouthfeel party for an amber ale. If you go for oats, be sure to throw in few handfuls of rice hulls. The worst stuck sparge I can remember involved oats.

Alternatively, if you want to go full ANZAC, you could have a chop at a Rosemary infused ale. Its been done before. By folks here. Cant remember who but.


----------



## Kodos (4/12/13)

Burleigh Brewing Co has its Fanny Gertrude's Bickie Beer, which is based on an Anzac biscuit recipe (there are restrictions on what products can be sold with the word Anzac attached, so the went with "bickie" instead.

I think oats could add a nice texture to an amber ale - go the full recipe and add a little wheat in place of the flour to lighten it a fraction (witbiers use a stack of raw wheat and a smidge of oats, and they're not too thick on the palate).

Only thing I'd leave out of the beer from an Azac biscuit recipe would be the butter - unless you g


----------



## Not For Horses (4/12/13)

I put 5% oats in my last amber ale and it was fantastic. It did bring friends to the mouthfeel party but I reckon this is a good thing.
Besides, they were few and well-mannered guests.
I definitely think the bigger mouthfeel is good in an amber ale.
I'm always disappointed when I get an amber ale and it is thin and hoppy. I wanted an amber not a pale ale.

As far as the biscuit flavour though, definitely go with the biscuit malt. Sounds crazy I know.


----------



## Cecil Brai (4/12/13)

I've brewed an anzac beer before i also added some coconut that i lightly cooked.


----------



## Dave70 (4/12/13)

Cecil Brai said:


> I've brewed an anzac beer before i also added some coconut that i lightly cooked.


And?


----------



## jyo (4/12/13)

This turned out pretty nice. If I was to brew it again I would definitely be adding 6-8% of biscuit malt. Also a small addition of Motueka at whirlpool (thought I had some in the freezer at the time, so used the EKG instead).

I used the Coopers bottle yeast on the first cube of this and Bristish Ale II on the second. The British Ale II won hands down. Just so much more balance and maltiness.

Cheers.

*ANZAC Ale March 2013*
Australian Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.810
Total Hops (g): 80.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (°P): 2.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.96 %
Colour (SRM): 7.8 (EBC): 15.4
Bitterness (IBU): 30.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.000 kg Galaxy Malt (68.1%)
1.000 kg Munich II (11.35%)
0.850 kg Golden Syrup (9.65%)
0.750 kg Flaked Oats (8.51%)
0.210 kg Acidulated Malt (2.38%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
50.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with WLP009 - Australian Ale

*Notes*
----------------
*Oats toasted in oven until golden.*
*Golden Syrup added last 5 minutes of boil.
EKG @ whirlpool*


----------



## spaced (4/12/13)

I'd recommend using Lyles golden syrup as well. It's considerably better than CSR.


----------



## panspermian (6/12/13)

Thanks for all the feedback, I'll definitely give this a try one day.


----------



## Tahoose (6/2/14)

Having a few thoughts about doing an ANZAC Ale to share with some army mates I served with, when i catch up with them on ANZAC Day. 

Thinking 

55 % JW tradition ale
25% wheat malt
10% oats 
10% golden syrup

POR at 60 mins for 15 ibu's

Something kiwi at 15 mins for 10 ibu's (have to have a kiwi element in there and it has to be late  ) suggestions for this hop are welcome

Was originally thinking coopers yeast but I'm not too much of a fan so I think I'll just go with something neutral.

2.8 - 2.9 volumes of co2?

Thoughts?


----------



## NewtownClown (6/2/14)

Don't forget coconut - toasted is good. Also, use rolled oats that have been toasted on a cookie sheet in the oven until it smells like cookies are baking otherwise they will only contribute to mouth feel with very little flavour. Biscuit or victory malt will also add to biscuit/baked pastry flavour and aroma. I wonder about late hops masking the aroma and flavour and would stay away from any citrus or fruity ones... something piney - (Lone Pine)? I would make this all malt forward along the lines of a brown ale and carbonate as such.
English yeast and one known to leave a little diacetyl - there's the butter


----------



## Tahoose (7/2/14)

What does the coconut bring to the party?

I like the idea about a pine based late hop


----------



## NewtownClown (7/2/14)

Tahoose said:


> What does the coconut bring to the party?
> 
> I like the idea about a pine based late hop


toasted coconut brings coconut flavour... desiccated coconut is in Anzac Biscuits...

Still don't like the idea of late aroma/flavour hops, still reckon something along the lines of a nutty brown ale, personally.


----------



## Tahoose (7/2/14)

yeah but I don't want this to be one dimensional hop wise.. I might keep it to a 20min addition though


----------



## panspermian (29/7/14)

Gave this a go. I'll know in a a month or so if it's any good.

I roasted oats but not coconut, thinking I should have roasted coconut too.


----------



## TimT (29/7/14)

All good in the recipe department. The golden syrup is just going to ferment right out though.

Another idea might be to make an ANZAC ale to go with ANZAC biscuits - so something like a malty stout, with bitter coffee and creamy oaty flavours to go with the bikkies. This idea is a good 'un I reckon


----------



## pajs (29/7/14)

I reckon you could take Randy Mosher's 'Kotbusser' recipe as a good base for this.

57% Pils
33% wheat malt
8% oatmeal
1% light molasses
1% honey

Noble hops to 27 IBU, German ale yeast. 1055 gravity, 4.5 - 5.2% abv.

It's on my list of German beers to brew.


----------



## panspermian (20/8/14)

This recipe tastes very bitter, can't really discern the coconut although there was quite a bit of oil after steeping.
Next time I will tone down the warrior hops, roast my coconut and maybe even boil or use more of it to get more flavour from it.
I'll be trying 32g of warrior instead of 40g.
As it is, I won't give this beer to people unfamiliar with craft beer styles. I feel it may be too bitter for their tastes. I don't mind it


----------



## panspermian (19/9/14)

We should change the name of this thread to coconut and oats.
I'll be giving this a go tomorrow. 
Give me a month or so and I'll report back. 
I probably shouldn't be using galaxy hops but I love the flavour. My favourite hop. 
Coconut will be roasted along with oats this time. 
To keep golden syrup flavour I should probably add when the yeast is inactive but this is too complicated for me. Priming(?) but then I wouldn't know how much.


----------

